# Neue Hwbot-Signatur



## Oliver (7. Oktober 2008)

Viel muss ich dazu eigentlich nicht mehr schreiben. Das alte Logo hat ausgedient, weshalb seit heute alle Signaturen mit dem neuen Logo dargestellt werden sollten. Besser lesbar ist die Signatur nun auch.

Dank an unseren Layouter Frank!


----------



## Player007 (7. Oktober 2008)

Joa, sehr nice 
Nicht mehr so bunt wie die alte ^^

Gruß


----------



## Potman (7. Oktober 2008)

mkay die werd ich heut mittag gleich ma in die Sig aufnehmen


----------



## theLamer (7. Oktober 2008)

hi wäre nett, wenn irgendwer nen link zur hintergrundgrafik der neuen Signatur posten würde...
(bzw die signatur ohne statistik, ihr wisst, was ich meine)

danke


----------



## darkniz (7. Oktober 2008)

Super Design


----------



## dark1000 (8. Oktober 2008)

Irgendwie kann ich das neue Signaturlogo bei mir nicht einstellen... Bei "signature" -> "choose" ist bei mir nur das alte aufgelistet. Was mach ich falsch?


----------



## Oliver (8. Oktober 2008)

Ich sehe lustigerweise weder das neue, noch das alte Logo. Die Hwbot-Administration ist darüber informiert. Selber kann ich leider nichts machen.


----------



## jetztaber (8. Oktober 2008)

Jap, ich bestätige mal das Problem von dark1000. Hab gestern abend die gleiche Erfahrung machen dürfen. Es sollte sich über den auf hwbot angebotenen Forencode einbinden lassen, wird aber hier mit Fehlermeldung zurückgewiesen.

*edit*
10.10.08
Entweder hat jemand mein Logo editiert, oder es funktioniert von alleine...


----------



## theLamer (10. Oktober 2008)

bei mir hats gefunzt, nachdem ich den hintergrund im forum gefunden habe, wo ihn olli gepostet hat ^^


----------



## dark1000 (10. Oktober 2008)

Also bei mir hat sich leider immer noch nichts getan. Habe festgestellt, dass ich meine Signatur in dem entsprechenden Menü bei hwbot nun überhaupt nicht mehr ändern kann.


----------



## der8auer (10. Oktober 2008)

Die neue Signatur hat echt Style  Gefällt mir sehr gut


----------



## theLamer (10. Oktober 2008)

Hm... ich denke ich werde heute nochmal die Hintergrundgrafik hier hochladen, musst wohl manuell erstellen und umändern in deinem Profil.....

Hab sie aber grad net bereit, weil ik inner schule bin....

Schade finde ich nur, dass es bislang keiner gemacht hat, ich bin von dem Forum sonst anderes gewohnt...

_EDIT: Hat sich wohl erledigt, hab grad bei Hwbot geschaut, ich könnte sie jatzt auch auswählen._
_        Wenn du immer noch probs hat, kannst ja posten_
Greetz



PS: Muss mir mal den Duron 1200 von meiner Schwerster ausm PC bauen, wenn sie wieder studiert... Der könnte noch nen paar pkt geben genauso wie das Notebook von meiner Mutter, wo der Bildschirm kaputt ist 
Aber alles nur unter Wasser.


----------



## kstoeger (16. Oktober 2008)

dark1000 schrieb:


> Also bei mir hat sich leider immer noch nichts getan. Habe festgestellt, dass ich meine Signatur in dem entsprechenden Menü bei hwbot nun überhaupt nicht mehr ändern kann.



Habe leider das selbe problem.


----------



## theLamer (19. Oktober 2008)

ok wenn es immer noch da ist: hier die hintergrundgrafik :




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



sollte damit behoben sein, müsst es halt manuell einstellen (bei mir kann ich sie auch so auswählen...)

Greetz

theLamer


----------



## onkel-bill (1. April 2009)

Hallo,
könnte mir mal jemand bitte beim einfügen der Signatur helfen?
Ich bin da irgendwie zu blöd...
Ich hab alle Links von der HWBOT Seite probiert, immer URL Fehler...
Wär nett.


----------



## theLamer (1. April 2009)

nimm doch die sig die ich gepostet habe, speicher sie auf deinem pc und erstelle eine neue (uploaden beim hwbot) und nimm die als Hintergrund  - das klappt immer


----------



## onkel-bill (2. April 2009)

*Sig-Einbindung für Dummies*

Hallo,
danke zunächst einmal für die Antwort.
Eine neue Signatur hab ich bei HWBot erstellt.
Aber mein Problem besteht weiterhin darin, das ich sie nicht in mein Profil hier eingebunden bekomme... 

Auf HWBot.org krieg ich 3 Links angeboten, die ich versucht habe, hier inzubinden. 
Bestimmt versteh ich da was grundsätzlich falsch...


----------



## theLamer (2. April 2009)

das steht im einsteiger-guide hwbot... 
FORUM CODE ist es


----------



## onkel-bill (3. April 2009)

Hallo, hatte ich gelesen, war auch in der Benutzergruppe.
Funktioniert trotzdem nicht... "Ungültige Datei" wird angezeigt. 
Hab jetzt dieBenutzergruppe anzeigen lassen, dachte es liegt daran.
Aber beim der 8auer gehts ja auch so...
Keine Ahnung woran das jetzt liegt, hab denk ich alles ausprobiert...
Danke trotzdem für Deine Hilfe!
onkel-bill


----------



## theLamer (3. April 2009)

Hm sowas aehnliches hatte ich mal bei der AwardFabrik... kann die da auch nicht anzeigen lassen. Vielleicht haengt das ja echt mit der Benutzergruppe zusammen


----------

